# Front panel not detected



## Deaconone (Feb 25, 2012)

I recently replaced the card reader on my Dell Inspiron 570, Win 7) and it works just fine. However, when I startup my computer I get a message that "Front Panel is Not Detected", strike F1 to continue. Doing that, everything seems to then work OK. Any solution to eliminate this problem?
Thanks, Deaconone


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Have you rechecked your front panel wires? Sometimes it could be a loose connection.


----------



## Deaconone (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I have disconnected and reconnected the inputs (audio and USB) several times, but problem persists. I also get a single beep before the message.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm guessing there is no way to disable it in the BIOS. And you are able to boot into Windows after the error occurs?


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you replace the front panel connector with a Dell OEM part, or a 3rd party connector? If you bought the part from Dell, I would contact their support and insist they either resolve the problem or replace the hardware.


----------



## Deaconone (Feb 25, 2012)

I am not comfortable looking into BIOS, but yes I can boot into Windows after error.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Did you see Snagglegaster's post above?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You could try to reseat the front panel connector that connects to the motherboard - but that might be a bit involved.


----------



## Deaconone (Feb 25, 2012)

The bay in question contained a 3.5in card reader on the left, and a mic/earphone and 2 USB recpts on the right. I removed the card reader and disconnected the audio and USB from the motherboard. The new 3rd party card reader is installed in another bay and has audio and USB recpts. I have since tried reconnecting the original audio and USB panel recpts to the motherboard, but that did not correct the issue. I'm not sure what you mean by reseating the front panel connector to the mboard.
Thanks


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Deaconone said:


> The new *3rd party card reader* is installed in another bay and has audio and USB recpts.
> Thanks


Well, it was a long hard road to answer a simple question. Dell systems like to find Dell hardware. I expect you will either need to do that keypress for the life of your system, or buy a Dell replacement part. This is the sort of stuff that can even happen with replacement fans in some Dell systems. If the new part works in Windows, just ignore the error message and the system should be fine.


----------



## Deaconone (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help. I will continue to hit F1!
Deaconone


----------

